# Gravely attachment Pto issues



## Hathubha (Sep 24, 2013)

I just got a new gravely 5665 12 hp walk behind in good condition. I cut some grass with the 40" mower attachment, and it worked well, except for the pto lever being a bit stiff when I first try to engage it. However, I tried the 30 " brush hog today, and the pto does not seem to work while the attachment is on the ground. If I lift the attachment by lowering the handle, the mower tilts to one side, slightly, and this seems to engage pto, and blade starts spinning. However, it stops spinning when i lower it again. Cannot figure out the problem. New to Gravely world, so any help is most appreciated.


----------



## gilbos440rt (Aug 5, 2013)

Check the set screw on the shipper shaft, On mine a pro 14 the pto acted up yesterday and wasn't wanting to engage. Look at the collar that sits under the lever that your pto rod attaches to at the very front of your machine, you'll see a set screw (there are actually 2 of them) take the first one out, (make sure your PTO is off) The second set screw tightens down on a flat milled into the shipper shaft, lighten tighten an loosen the set screw till you feel it's on the flat, then tighten the set screw, check and see if that cured your problem. If all's well then put the other set screw in and lightly tighten it down against the first one to lock in position.
Hope this helped some. Look at the PDF I've included under the transmission, 3rd one I think and you'll see better what I'm talking about


----------

